# getting an nie in almeria



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

to get an nie in Almeria anyone done this if so how long does it take


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

rangitoto said:


> to get an nie in Almeria anyone done this if so how long does it take


Just to be clear, do you mean NIE or residencia (containing NIE)?


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

yes both


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rangitoto said:


> yes both



the residents cert is supposed to be issued on the spot provided you have your paperwork in order - if you don't already have a NIE that is supposed to be issued at the same time

some areas insist you get a NIE first though (two fees that way ) - I don't know how long it takes where you are 

why not ring the local foreigners office & ask them? 

you'll find a list in our *FAQs & useful info *thread


----------

